
It's time for mozilla to get down from their philosophical ivory tower - rbanffy
https://twitter.com/auchenberg/status/1088587621721231361
======
sarcasmatwork
No thanks, I will not go back to Chrome. I dont want or think we need
Google/Chrome to run the market with their browser. I think what Mozilla is
doing is great. Will keep using FF. Stopped using google search and Chrome
along time ago. This dude is extremely biased!

~~~
fxfan
Because this 'dude' is a google developer 'expert'

